# Start und Telnet



## fungo (7. September 2002)

Also, ich bin ein Neuling in der Linux Welt und wollte zuerst einmal wissen, wie ich Linux Mandrake 8.2einfach im Textmodus starte, ohne die mit installierte KDE Oberfläche, denn ich will ja von Grund auf anfangen.

Und zweitens, wie brige ich es fertig und mandrake telnetfähig zu machen, so dass ich von win2k administrieren kann.

THX 

fungo


----------



## Christian Fein (7. September 2002)

Hi,

Gute sache das! (das du das auf die Art kennenlernen willst!) 

Installier mit dem Mandrake installer einfach ein minimales System. 
(ich weiss jetzt nicht genau bescheid bei Mandrake).

Nur ist evtl. Mandrake nicht das richtige System um hart an der Konfiguration zu arbeiten.

Wenn mann viel selber machen will, und die Konfiguration auf UNIX Typische art kennenlernen will ists vielleicht besser direkt auf gentoo linux oder debian gnu/linux bzw FreeBSD UNIX umzusteigen.

Ansonsten wie gesagt installieren, die konfiguration nicht harddrake überlassen sondern selber mit
vi /etc/X11/XF86Config arbeiten


----------



## fungo (7. September 2002)

ich hab leider im moment nur mandrake zu verfügung, aber ich denk schon, dass man da auch ne menge machen kann.

Komm ich denn irgendwie aus der KDE wieder back to the roots in die Konsole oder muss ich da ganz neu installieren?

Wäre cool, wenn sich auch noch eine Antwort auf meine zweite frage finden würde, denn ich hab nicht immer lust den Monitor umzustöseln.


----------



## | Kab00m | (8. September 2002)

versuch mal ALT + F[1-8] ... damit kannst du zwischen den Konsolen wechseln


----------



## JoelH (8. September 2002)

*hmm,*

was telnet angeht musst du den telnet Server starten, sicherer ist es allerdings nicht Telnet sondern shh zu verwenden ! zB. http://www.openssh.org


----------



## fungo (8. September 2002)

mir reicht erstmal telnet, da ich sowiso nur lokal damit arbeite.

Wie starte ich den telnet server unter mandrake?


----------



## Biohazard (10. September 2002)

hm bin mir nicht sicher wie das bei mandrake is aber vieleicht gehts ja mit ACHTUNG DER BEFEHL: telnet


 

ciao Biohazard


----------

